# how to make meat for doner kabab?



## chinachef

how to make meat for doner kabab?


----------



## kitchenelf

Found this on the net - 

2 1/2 - 3 lb. leg of lamb, boned and cut in slices
1 Tbls. black pepper
3 lbs. ground lamb
Lamb fat
1 egg
2-3 Tbls. salt
onions, processed until a liquid-3 cups
1 cup olive oil
1 large tomato

This kebab is difficult to make at home, but I had to put it in. It is so popular in Turkey, as a sandwich, with pide cubes, a tomato sauce and yogurt (Iskender), or just plain with pilaf.

Remove any bits of skin and bone from the meat. Cut into serving-size slices, about 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick. Pound with a meat tenderizer or the edge of a heavy saucepan until 1/8 cm. thick. Trim. 

Prepare a marinade of onion juice, olive oil, salt and pepper, and soak meat in the marinade overnight.

Spread over each piece of meat the lamb fat, and ground lamb mixed with an egg. Thread pieces of meat on a long skewer, starting with the larger pieces. Trim the chunk of meat on the skewer and add trimmings to the end of skewer. The tomato is put on the skewer whole at the end. 

The chunk of meat is broiled in the 'Doner Kebab' broiler, made specially for the purpose. The electric rotisseries they are selling today work well.

As the meat turns on the spit and is cooked, it is sliced off the sides with a sharp knife.


----------



## chinachef

*how to Thread pieces of meat on a long skewer?*

i donot know how to Thread pieces of meat on a long skewer?i think need skill right.where can find the pic for this?thanks a lot!


----------



## Haggis

Ahh nothing like a late-night lamb sandwich with all the trimmings. Especially when your absolutely nutted and it's a struggle not to get it all over yourself.

Of course, with a kebab comes the crucial decision for a drunk poor uni student at 3am...taxi home and go to sleep hungry...or enjoy a kebab and face the long walk home.

But then again, you have your kebab choosing mates to keep you company on the walk :P.


----------



## Ishbel

In the UK 'shish kebab' is usually the squares of meat put onto a skewer and cooked on a grill over coals...  Doner kebab is a solid piece of meat which has been prepared and is cooked on a kind of upright rotisserie and the cook carves off thin slices which are served in a pitta bread 'pocket' with salad stuffs!  They are usually about 4-5 ft high and about 3 ft thick when fixed to the cooker!

Like Haggis says - it is the accompaniment for many a  drunken UK reveller's long walk home after a night in the pub or club...  Rumours are that the meat and bread help soak up some of the alcohol consumed earlier in the evening   

Here's a photograph from a Turkish site which shows a doner kebab..
http://www.aboutmarmaris.com/marmaris-food-drink/meat.htm


----------



## Haggis

Also the strong taste of the garlic sauce (if thats your poison) can help mask the the taste of bile from the spew that may or may not have preceeded kebab time!

Ahh Ahmad (the kebab joint of choice for Wollongong university students) bless you for staving off the late night cravings.

Victoria Bitter (probably the second most consumed beer here in Australia, possibly the first) has recently started an ad campaign in which kebabs featured strongly...hehe they know their market.


----------



## kitchenelf

What you actually eat chinachef is sliced from a huge chunk of meat -  this is skewered onto a rotisserie especially designed for cooking this.  There's no talent to it except to form this meat around the skewer or form the meat and stick the skewer through it.  There's no "threading".  

But to thread a piece of meat all you do is hold the thin piece of meat in one hand - take the skewer and come up from the bottom at one end of the meat then tilt the skewer down into the meat, then come back up throught he bottom of the meat, tilt back up through the meat - and continue until it is on the skewer.

The actual skewer in the doner kabob only goes through the middle of this huge hunk of meat that you have formed and is used only in the cooking process.  The only picture I could find is a drawing but it will still give you an idea of what it looks like (minus the rotisserie it's cooked on)


----------



## Lugaru

Im trying to think as to what gear could best simulate this type of cooking... if you are like my father and know people in the welding and metal buisness you can comission some one a proper piece for cheap. It would basically be a metal spike with a base so it could stand on it's own and a few proturbing rods to keep the meat from sliding all the way down.

This when put in the oven would probably work similarly to the way you see donner kebab at the markets. 

And if you want to give it a mexican touch and make "tacos al pastor" skewer slices of pinaple between your large labs of beef and rub the meat with chili powdwer. 

(warning, this is just an experimental approach I thought of, if you actually where to try it make sure you have a proper tray to catch the running grease and you dont end up burning your oven down).


----------



## kitchenelf

I think a rotisserie would be better suited Lugaru - as the constant turning is what's needed.  The problem with a rotisserie that runs lengthwise I think would be that as the meat cooks it shrinks, which might prevent the meat from actually turning - the rotisserie would turn but the meat would stay put.  (just a pure guess).

Other than just buying a piece of equipment made for this I'm not sure what the solution is.


----------



## Lugaru

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I think a rotisserie would be better suited Lugaru - as the constant turning is what's needed.  The problem with a rotisserie that runs lengthwise I think would be that as the meat cooks it shrinks, which might prevent the meat from actually turning - the rotisserie would turn but the meat would stay put.  (just a pure guess).
> 
> Other than just buying a piece of equipment made for this I'm not sure what the solution is.



Good point... the oven would hit the meat from all sides eliminating the need for it to "turn" but at the same time the turning along a stationary heat source helps it cook in a slower and juicier fashion. My idea would probably dry it out a lot more than desired. 

If it's for restaurant purposes I would hope that the proper equipment would be available in china as I have seen many of this standing rotisseries with tall stacks of thin slices of pork in chinatown restaurant windows, althougth that might have been immigrants adapting to new cooking techniques.


----------



## velochic

*clarification*

My hubby is Turkish (actually, he's Armenian, but he is from Turkey).  This is how he explained some of these terms to me long ago when we made our first visit back to see the family in Istanbul...  my mouth still waters at the thought of the real thing, which cannot be reproduced at home, and which I get only once a year when we go back:

Kebap - means cooked over open flame
Döner - means to turn

Döner Kebap - rotating meat roasted on open flame

Iskender Kebap - doner kebap served with a tomato-based sauce

Adana Kebap - doner or shish (skewered) kebap served with yogurt sauce (Iskender does not mean yoghurt)

Köfte - ground meat patties that can be grilled and served alone or as şiş köfte (like  şiş kabop).

Pide - the bread that these meats are served on

P.S.  If you don't tell them otherwise, you'll get your Döner Kebap with french fries... that is fries in with the meat.   Yogurt is served on the side unless otherwise told, as are the "fixins"

Anyway, thought I'd do some clarification.  I think I got it all right.  I can have dh look at the post and make sure.


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit

Ck out greek souvlaki


----------

